# Who beat up Don Frye!?!?!?!



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

WTF is this???
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x50l89_don-frye-ko-dans-une-altercation_sport

Anybody seen this??? Who is that guy?

This is heartbreaking to me. I idolize Don Frye.

Edit: After watching the video more closely, Frye isn't knocked out and it looks as if he's trying for some wrestling moves. I think it just got out of hand quickly and he wasn't sure how to react. I'd still like to know who that guy was and what happened???


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

ive seen this video before im pretty sure its security for the hotel.apparently it was one of frye's friends that caused the trouble and he stepped in to defend his buddy.so it was a moral victory


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, there are a lot of stories on this. Here's a link that seems to tell all of the stories that they've heard. 

http://www.mmaontap.com/mma/category/no-limit-fighting/

Great find by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn, is there any continuation of that video?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> WTF is this???
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x50l89_don-frye-ko-dans-une-altercation_sport
> 
> Anybody seen this??? Who is that guy?
> ...


this happened at an mma venue where the promoter skipped out with the fighters money. that guy who is whippin don is sonny westbrook....dog chapmans son leilands bodyguard. apparently they fought a few times and were cool after but you can see leiland chapman tryin to get it stopped. the dude sonny westbrook is like 55yrs old and dog sends him out with his kid....its on the net...:thumb02AM MY BAD I DIDNT SEE THE ABOVE LINK...


----------

